# The "Golden Era" of the Reformation?



## panta dokimazete (Jul 26, 2008)

When would you say this was - in terms of political, philosophical and societal influence and activity?


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jul 26, 2008)

**bump**


----------



## jogri17 (Jul 26, 2008)

I would say the English Reformation. It has had the longest lasting impact and given we all speak english here its influence on missions is clearly the strongest (not that Calvin didn't support missions, but the numbers are stronger with the anglican church).


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jul 26, 2008)

so...1500-1600 or so?


----------



## Christusregnat (Jul 26, 2008)

panta dokimazete said:


> When would you say this was - in terms of political, philosophical and societal influence and activity?



Somewhere between 1370 and 1650.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 26, 2008)

1649 was the "high-water mark" in my opinion.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 26, 2008)

The Second Reformation, or Puritan Era (in England, Scotland, America), or Nadere Reformatie (in the Netherlands), was the high-watermark of Western Civilization, in my opinion, ecclesiastically, politically, and culturally. 

Lectures on the Principles of the Second Reformation


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jul 26, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> The Second Reformation, or Puritan Era (in England, Scotland, America), or Nadere Reformatie (in the Netherlands), was the high-watermark of Western Civilization, in my opinion, ecclesiastically, politically, and culturally.
> 
> Lectures on the Principles of the Second Reformation



I was hoping you'd show up! 

If you would, give me a date range.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 26, 2008)

panta dokimazete said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > The Second Reformation, or Puritan Era (in England, Scotland, America), or Nadere Reformatie (in the Netherlands), was the high-watermark of Western Civilization, in my opinion, ecclesiastically, politically, and culturally.
> ...



 The link identifies the Second Reformation as dating from 1638 to 1648 or thereabouts. Andrew Symington says:



> The period commencing in 1638, and continuing for the ten years which follow, has been usually known, in the ecclesiastical history of this country, by the designation of the Second Reformation, to distinguish it from a period of longer duration in the preceding century, usually called from its priority, not its excellence, the First Reformation.



The Nadere Reformatie is identified as commencing around 1608 (I have another thread about how this year marks the 400th anniversary of this event) and ending around 1750 or so. 

In general, I would say 1638 to 1700, which covers the Covenanter era, the Westminster Assembly, the Dutch Golden Age of painting, the Glorious Revolution, and much more, is the timeframe that I have in mind personally.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jul 26, 2008)

hm - I was thinking there would be a correlation between the "Golden Age" and the Classical Period of music - I actually think there is, just working it through a bit.

What do you think?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 26, 2008)

panta dokimazete said:


> hm - I was thinking there would be a correlation between the "Golden Age" and the Classical Period of music - I actually think there is, just working it through a bit.
> 
> What do you think?



Well, my favorite period of classical music is the Baroque Era, which covers roughly from 1600 to 1750, so that works for me.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jul 26, 2008)

hmm - I like Bach, Handel, then into Haydn and the "Bach Boys" and, of course Mozart - I think there is the beginning of restraint from some of the excesses of the "Barouqueness" of the period  I have been really blessed by the music from around 1730 to 1800 here lately.


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 27, 2008)

I reject any Golden Eras. 

The Gospel is spreading today like never before. 


I am also glad that the idea of Christendom is largely rejected nowadays.




RIGHT NOW is a great resurgence of the doctrines of grace and also world missions - there is no better time in history than right now.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi, Pergy - not trying to celebrate Theonomy (not purposefully, anyway), just correlating the effects of Reformation influence on the musical arts.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jul 27, 2008)

Neat interactive Art timeline


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jul 27, 2008)

Pergy said:


> RIGHT NOW is a great resurgence of the doctrines of grace and also world missions - there is no better time in history than right now.



Amen!


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 27, 2008)

panta dokimazete said:


> Hi, Pergy - not trying to celebrate Theonomy (not purposefully, anyway), just correlating the effects of Reformation influence on the musical arts.



WHAT?! This is a thread about MUSIC!??

Man, I'm dense.


----------



## kvanlaan (Jul 27, 2008)

> The Second Reformation, or Puritan Era (in England, Scotland, America), or Nadere Reformatie (in the Netherlands), was the high-watermark of Western Civilization, in my opinion, ecclesiastically, politically, and culturally.


----------

